# CPT code 88307



## Love Coding!

Hi all,

My office in undecisive in terms of using this pathology code.  As a derm coder I am not too familiar with this code, maybe I should be and I would like someone to point it out to me if possible.

1.  What is this code mainly used for in a dermatology practice?

2.  What would the physicians need to dictate to use this code?

I have read the CPT book and was surprised that it wasn't very clear in terms of an explanation.  I always look to this website for counsel and I am very appreciative with all the responses big and small....


Please help me...

Thank you,

Denise


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Pathologist would use 88307*

The lay description for the series of codes 88304 thru 88309 is:
These examinations would be ordered as a gross and microscopic pathology exam or a gross and microscopic tissue exam. Tissue is submitted in a container labeled with the tissue source, preoperative diagnosis, and patient identification information. Specimens from separate sites must be submitted in separate containers, each labeled with the tissue source. Codes 88304-88309 describe levels of service for specimens requiring additional levels of work due to a presumed presence of disease. Code 88304 describes the lowest level of complexity for diseased or abnormal tissue with each subsequent code (88305, 88307, and 88309) describing in ascending order higher levels of complexity and physician work. Specific types of disease and tissue sites are listed for each code in the CPT(r) description.

I believe only the pathologist to whom the specimen was sent for examination and report of findings would use this series of codes.

Even if your dermatologist is doing his/her own gross and microscopic examination of specimens, I can't envision a case where s/he would have *THESE* specimens (outlined under 88307).

Maybe you meant a different CPT code?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Love Coding!

Hi Tessa,

No that CPT code is correct.  What happened is that my providers and billers had a meeting regarding this code, apparently our lab technician suggested this code and it went from there.  I am going to show my billing manager your response and I always consider your advice very knowledgable.

Thanks Tessa!

Denise


----------

